# Toronto Police possible layoffs



## mariomike (6 Jun 2011)

Layoffs in Toronto's emergency services have never happened. But, for the first time, TPS and TFS are facing them.
National Post:
http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2011/05/31/matt-gurney-successful-unions-end-up-eating-their-young/


----------



## mariomike (13 Jul 2011)

Jul 09 2011
"High-ranking Toronto police offered buyouts as ‘comprehensive restructuring’ begins":
http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1022559--high-ranking-toronto-police-offered-buyouts-as-comprehensive-restructuring-begins
"The positions left vacant will not be filled..."

2011/07/13
"Toronto police may be affected by citywide layoffs":
http://www.citytv.com/toronto/citynews/news/local/article/142819--toronto-police-may-be-affected-by-citywide-layoffs


----------

